

IT workers go offline to avoid recruiters but still get jobs - edw519
http://lifeinc.today.com/_news/2012/09/20/13991469-it-workers-go-offline-to-avoid-recruiters-but-still-get-jobs?lite#__utma=14933801.437994314.1348413671.1348413671.1348413671.1&__utmb=14933801.3.10.1348413671&__utmc=14933801&__utmx=-&__utmz=14933801.1348413671.1.1.utmcsr=hotsheet.com|utmccn=%28referral%29|utmcmd=referral|utmcct=/&__utmv=14933801.|8=Earned%20By=msnbc|cover=1^12=Landing%20Content=Mixed=1^13=Landing%20Hostname=www.nbcnews.com=1^30=Visit%20Type%20to%20Content=Earned%20to%20Mixed=1&__utmk=185695785

======
tosseraccount
"It’s a direct result of an unemployment rate for software programmers that in
the first part of 2012 was 4.4 percent, slightly more than half the national
average."

That's about the rate for college graduates, see this chart:
<http://research.stlouisfed.org/fred2/series/LNS14027662>

